# Hair Algae Problems



## adpgibso (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm having problems controlling the hair algae in my tank that is almost done cycling...is there a good way to control this? I have 2 powerheads each at 170gph...as well as a cannister filter rated at 250gph...but no skimmer yet.

Once I have fish, will they help with it?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A tank that's finished cycling, a skimmer, and herbivorous fish will all go a good way toward eliminating your algae.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

also emerald crabs I hear are good at taking out hair algae... although I haven't actually had hair algae myself and tried it, so I have no idea how true this is.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

A little off the topic but while I have your attention (T.O.S and fishfirst), I can handle algae in a freshwater tank but I'm wondering is it caused by the same conditions in saltwater? I assume so but we all know where ASSuming gets you.


----------

